# Extremly displeased with the Cruze



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

So now that I have taken my car to a second dealer for my concerns regarding coolant smell inside and for grinding in transmission from 1st to second I have been sluffed off again. Also this time when I brought it in myself and the service advisor notice a squeaking noise in dash when switching from floor to defrost heat. I was then told by the dealer this squeak and squeel is normal operation. I am very displeased with the vehicle and at this point wish I would have chosen a different vehicle since all of my concerns are just pushed aside. Will def be looking into a different car.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

One thing you can try for the transmission is replace the fluid to Amsoil Synchromesh there is a vendor on here that will help you put XtremeRevolution. What happen d is most of us have found that they didn't fill with the correct amount and the fluid just isn't durable. The coolant smell is a diffrent story I'm glad I don't have this issue but it's a very big problem that GM is still investigating.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> One thing you can try for the transmission is replace the fluid to Amsoil Synchromesh there is a vendor on here that will help you put XtremeRevolution. What happen d is most of us have found that they didn't fill with the correct amount and the fluid just isn't durable. The coolant smell is a diffrent story I'm glad I don't have this issue but it's a very big problem that GM is still investigating.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.



Either way I should not be sent away like this everytime. I should not have to change the fluid to get it so I can drive it around town and if I get into a bind where i need to accel I should not have to change the fluid where it does not grind at 16k. I guess ive def learned u get what you pay for. When I had my Chevrolet Volt. I was treated like a king in the service department. Even had my own volt customer service rep from day one without any issues they would call me to make sure Im satisified. Now that I have the cruze im a low life piece of garbage in their eyes.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I had to change dealership also due to transmission but after resolvment and a little talk to GM I'm happy has can be sorry your not tho. It will only cost about $60 from XtremeRevolution to order you some and it will make your cars trans love you I can vouch for it. I've had my trans replace at 14k and my shifter assembly before that.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I had to change dealership also due to transmission but after resolvment and a little talk to GM I'm happy has can be sorry your not tho. It will only cost about $60 from XtremeRevolution to order you some and it will make your cars trans love you I can vouch for it. I've had my trans replace at 14k and my shifter assembly before that.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
> Which is bigger than my hand.



Well I dunno what to do now. Ive message the GM cust rep here on my open claim to see what now can be done. I really do not feel I should pay 60 dollars out of pocket for an issue from the factory in the first year on my 2013


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep in mind dealerships don't represent GM. They are licensed by GM to sell and service products, but they are independent, private businesses. If you are having trouble with a dealer, contact chevy customer care on this forum and they will make things right. 

As for the 1-2 shift grind, it is a common issue and there is no solution. If you get your trans replaced, the issue will resurface after a few thousand miles. The only effective "fix" is to switch to Amsoil Synchromesh as a fluid as it promotes better synchro engagement. For some people, it completely eliminates the grind, and for everyone else, it helps A LOT and only comes back in very harsh conditions. 

90% of Cruze owner dissatisfaction is a direct result of the way their dealers are handling their issues. Get in touch with the chevy customer care rep on this forum and they'll make sure everything gets resolved.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind dealerships don't represent GM. They are licensed by GM to sell and service products, but they are independent, private businesses. If you are having trouble with a dealer, contact chevy customer care on this forum and they will make things right.
> 
> As for the 1-2 shift grind, it is a common issue and there is no solution. If you get your trans replaced, the issue will resurface after a few thousand miles. The only effective "fix" is to switch to Amsoil Synchromesh as a fluid as it promotes better synchro engagement. For some people, it completely eliminates the grind, and for everyone else, it helps A LOT and only comes back in very harsh conditions.
> 
> 90% of Cruze owner dissatisfaction is a direct result of the way their dealers are handling their issues. Get in touch with the chevy customer care rep on this forum and they'll make sure everything gets resolved.




I am in chicago as well so maybe I could stop and just pick this fluid up in person. What weight of fluid do i Need in syncromesh?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> 90% of Cruze owner dissatisfaction is a direct result of the way their dealers are handling their issues. Get in touch with the chevy customer care rep on this forum and they'll make sure everything gets resolved.


I'd actually considered taking a trade on mine for a while because 2/3 dealers I'd tried just assumed I had no idea what I was talking about and they didn't see anything wrong with my car. Hey guy, I drive this car everyday, I wouldn't bother wasting my time AND YOURS if there wasn't an issue with it.

(Relatively) minor problems with mine, although quite a few...but having to return to the dealer to pick up my car after they "found nothing wrong" after a 2-mile test drive...after going 12 miles out of my way in heavy traffic to drop it off...and being hugely inconvenienced to find a ride out there to pick it up...just didn't sit well with me. 

FINALLY found a good dealer with a great service department (and great hours too). Changed my opinion completely.

Coolant smell issues - how full is your tank and where is the smell coming from?

Transmission - definitely change the fluid. Mine ground almost every time I hit the 1-2 shift above 3000 RPM. Not being able to find the gear in the middle of an intersection is scary, especially since 1st is so short. It now only does it 1-2 times a month at most.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzeman1 said:


> I am in chicago as well so maybe I could stop and just pick this fluid up in person. What weight of fluid do i Need in syncromesh?


There is a distribution center up in Bensenville if you want to pick it up yourself. Otherwise, you would have to have it shipped to your house. I offer a 12% discount if you place the order through me instead of going to the website, but if you want to order it yourself, here's the fluid you need:

AMSOIL Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30

You need 3 quarts of it. Put in 2.5 quarts regardless of how much you drain. The transmission does specify 2 quarts, but we have learned from the M32 owners overseas that the 5-6 gear shaft is starved for oil and they are losing shaft bearings, and overfilling by 1/2 a quart solves the problem.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There is a distribution center up in Bensenville if you want to pick it up yourself. Otherwise, you would have to have it shipped to your house. I offer a 12% discount if you place the order through me instead of going to the website, but if you want to order it yourself, here's the fluid you need:
> 
> AMSOIL Manual Synchromesh Transmission Fluid 5W-30
> 
> You need 3 quarts of it. Put in 2.5 quarts regardless of how much you drain. The transmission does specify 2 quarts, but we have learned from the M32 owners overseas that the 5-6 gear shaft is starved for oil and they are losing shaft bearings, and overfilling by 1/2 a quart solves the problem.



Thanks will look at it when I get home from the office


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

I ordered it off the ams oil site it said everything complete however i did not get a confirmation email and I cannot see where to find order history on the site at all?? Where do I go for this?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzeman1 said:


> I ordered it off the ams oil site it said everything complete however i did not get a confirmation email and I cannot see where to find order history on the site at all?? Where do I go for this?


You should have been required to create an account in order to place the order. Just log in to your account and go to the order history section.


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just picked up car. All conditions are still there on drive home. Lol I'm done this car will be gone next year for sure. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you even made a phone call to GM yet?


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Have you even made a phone call to GM yet?


Nope. Got the message on here late from gm cust assistance that the dealer will be driving the vehicle with me when I come in. I was given my keys and sent out the door. Then saw the message when I posted the last post. Shows u how much the dealer cares


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

After winter will be for sale. Prob will go get a loaded elantra. My mom loves her Veracruz and I used to work at the Hyundai dealer when I was younger


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cruzeman1 (Mar 3, 2013)

I

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind dealerships don't represent GM. They are licensed by GM to sell and service products, but they are independent, private businesses. If you are having trouble with a dealer, contact chevy customer care on this forum and they will make things right.
> 
> As for the 1-2 shift grind, it is a common issue and there is no solution. If you get your trans replaced, the issue will resurface after a few thousand miles. The only effective "fix" is to switch to Amsoil Synchromesh as a fluid as it promotes better synchro engagement. For some people, it completely eliminates the grind, and for everyone else, it helps A LOT and only comes back in very harsh conditions.
> 
> 90% of Cruze owner dissatisfaction is a direct result of the way their dealers are handling their issues. Get in touch with the chevy customer care rep on this forum and they'll make sure everything gets resolved.


Unfortunately GM dealerships do represent GM in the only way that matters - perception. GM needs to step up and either start yanking licenses for crappy service or, where not allowed by law, make it very difficult and painful for the stealerships to stay in business. XR is correct when he says that 90% of owner dissatisfaction is generated by dealerships that are too lazy to look up symptoms on GM's SandyBlog system.

The 1 -> 2 grind appears to be a result of the synchronizers not fully engaging during hard acceleration. I figured out that if I stutter my clutch motion by as little as a quarter second I eliminate this grind entirely, and this is with the OEM fluids.

The squeak you're hearing when switching blower vents is coming from the HVAC ducting. It's not lubricated properly. Assuming you're not smelling coolant under the hood, replacing this duct box will also fix the coolant smell you're getting in the cabin. Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...e-cabin-odors-sources-resolution-summary.html for more information on the coolant odor.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Cruzeman. it may be too late for the Amzoil to benefit the worn/bad synchros. Yours may be a transmission that needs new ones. Unfortunate and costly for new car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Cruzeman. it may be too late for the Amzoil to benefit the worn/bad synchros. Yours may be a transmission that needs new ones. Unfortunate and costly for new car.


The 1-2 grind is not actually harmful. It's mostly annoying, and Amsoil will in fact help that cause. Ask the dozens of people who have used it after even 50k miles with excellent results. New transmissions will even grind with only 3k miles on them. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I'd actually considered taking a trade on mine for a while because 2/3 dealers I'd tried just assumed I had no idea what I was talking about and they didn't see anything wrong with my car. Hey guy, I drive this car everyday, I wouldn't bother wasting my time AND YOURS if there wasn't an issue with it.
> 
> (Relatively) minor problems with mine, although quite a few...but having to return to the dealer to pick up my car after they "found nothing wrong" after a 2-mile test drive...after going 12 miles out of my way in heavy traffic to drop it off...and being hugely inconvenienced to find a ride out there to pick it up...just didn't sit well with me.
> 
> ...


Yeah I used to work for a few dealerships in the NoVa area after hours. When it comes to car sales MD was better. Actual warranty work less than a blown engine, people would drive to NJ or PA. I had a Subaru then, so I was better off in Cherry Hill where headquarters was. NoVa dealerships were horrible for most cars I purchased. 




cruzeman1 said:


> Nope. Got the message on here late from gm cust assistance that the dealer will be driving the vehicle with me when I come in. I was given my keys and sent out the door. Then saw the message when I posted the last post. Shows u how much the dealer cares
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Unfortunately that's how it is, some areas are just like that. Just beware you can get a somewhat same or better reliable car and still fall victim to a dealership owned by the same owner. I found this out working for XYZ dealership in VA. I would say more but, research the dealers in your area before you buy anything. 



XtremeRevolution said:


> The 1-2 grind is not actually harmful. It's mostly annoying, and Amsoil will in fact help that cause. Ask the dozens of people who have used it after even 50k miles with excellent results. New transmissions will even grind with only 3k miles on them.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


Yeah I got it at about 3k and at random times of not aggressively shifting. I have clutch to the floor and she won't take 2nd after multiple tries. I clutch out then back in or just rest against the gate. Will bring it up on the recall next week. Will order it from you for the discount. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzeman1, 

Please let us know how everything went when you went to the dealership. Were you able to ride with your service adviser? Look forward to hearing from you. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't imagine that Amsoil is the permanent fix to all the maladies listed on Cruze talk. GM uses tried and tested lubrications products and I can't imagine they would not use Amsoil as a fix if it were really that miraculous a product.

Just my opinion.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I can't imagine that Amsoil is the permanent fix to all the maladies listed on Cruze talk. GM uses tried and tested lubrications products and I can't imagine they would not use Amsoil as a fix if it were really that miraculous a product.
> 
> Just my opinion.


You have an opinion, and we have the experience of hundreds of Cruzes who would indicate otherwise. 

GM's motivation for fluid is cost, lest you think their dexos1 synthetic blend is better than any full synthetic on the market. Their liability extends only to the 100k mile warranty. 

Amsoil entirely resolves the notchy shifting and greatly alleviates if not totally eliminates the 1-2 shift grind. It has been proven repeatedly, without exception. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AMSOil isn't a fix to everything. What it is is a better fluid where needed with better heat resistance and lubrication than the GM equivalents. We've discovered that many of the issues people are having are related to the fluids, either not a proper fill, or just early fluid deterioration. The problem is that in either case you need to drain and refill anyway so you might as well go with the best option available.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> I can't imagine that Amsoil is the permanent fix to all the maladies listed on Cruze talk. GM uses tried and tested lubrications products and I can't imagine they would not use Amsoil as a fix if it were really that miraculous a product.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Amsoil makes very good products. Their synthetic ATF has been in my P5 for the last 60K miles and it still shifts like new. The factory ATF was starting to go at 30K miles. As XR stated, factory fills are not necessarily the best, except in perhaps high end cars. In the compact class, cost is a primary focus, due to the very small profit margin. Unless the synchros are really badly worn, the Amsoil fluid should be worth the effort and cost.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ParisTNDude said:


> I can't imagine that Amsoil is the permanent fix to all the maladies listed on Cruze talk. GM uses tried and tested lubrications products and I can't imagine they would not use Amsoil as a fix if it were really that miraculous a product.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Amsoil won't fix everything. But it fixes a lot of annoyances, it has just simply been proven by drivers themselves. Try it yourself and report back, and tell us your personal view.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind dealerships don't represent GM. They are licensed by GM to sell and service products, but they are independent, private businesses. If you are having trouble with a dealer, contact chevy customer care on this forum and they will make things right.
> 
> As for the 1-2 shift grind, it is a common issue and there is no solution. If you get your trans replaced, the issue will resurface after a few thousand miles. The only effective "fix" is to switch to Amsoil Synchromesh as a fluid as it promotes better synchro engagement. For some people, it completely eliminates the grind, and for everyone else, it helps A LOT and only comes back in very harsh conditions.
> 
> 90% of Cruze owner dissatisfaction is a direct result of the way their dealers are handling their issues. Get in touch with the chevy customer care rep on this forum and they'll make sure everything gets resolved.





obermd said:


> AMSOil isn't a fix to everything. What it is is a better fluid where needed with better heat resistance and lubrication than the GM equivalents. We've discovered that many of the issues people are having are related to the fluids, either not a proper fill, or just early fluid deterioration. The problem is that in either case you need to drain and refill anyway so you might as well go with the best option available.


My personal guess at the fix to grinding gears between shifts would be a clutch issue or even transmission synchronizers. It's hard to believe any Cruze with 12-14k miles has an issue with OEM fluids that have deteriorated to that degree. I've not seen a post where someone takes your advice, drains and refills the trans or other part and reports back that Amsoil fixed the problem. Granted, being relatively new to the forum, I haven't read every one of the thousands of threads, but would be interested in links to some that you might be aware of.



XtremeRevolution said:


> You have an opinion, and we have the experience of hundreds of Cruzes who would indicate otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious who the "we" is in your post. Naturally a good salesman argues in favor of his product. Are you talking about "hundreds of Cruzes" that use the product or hundreds where Amsoil fixed a grinding transmission issue. I'd be interested in reading some of those posts.

I have never intimated that Amsoil isn't a good product, just reading post after post where someone believes Amsoil fixes faulty transmissions and a myriad of other mechanical issues seems a little far out...again, just my opinion.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We have had several members here on CruzeTalk report that their 1->2 ECO MT gear grind is eliminated by switching to the AMSOil gear lubricant. I don't know if "hundreds" is a valid number but everyone on CruzeTalk who has switched to the AMSOil gear box oil has reported smoother and crisper shifting. We even had a couple of gearheads here swap out the oil before 5,000 miles and they had the same comments. In addition, the Vaxhaul forums in the UK have been reported the same types of improvement, and they have been using this gearbox for at least three years longer than we have in the US. It was also the Vaxhaul forum members who figured out that 2 quarts (2 liters) wasn't quite enough to properly lubricate 5th & 6th gears and started recommending 2.5 liters (2.5 quarts), especially if you're running the car in a severe or performance environment.

It appears that many of the odd quirks in the Cruze's Manual Transmission are related to the lubricant being used. Obviously if you have ground your synchros and gears down changing this won't help, but if it's eliminating the occasional grind and smoothing out your shifting a better lubricant will definitely help.

The discussion on CruzeTalk predates XR registering as an AMSOil reseller.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I can vouch that a fluid change will fix the problem has I have had my transmission replaced along with my shifter assembly and the only thing that did fix it was a fluid change j was testing out another fluid RP and it Dosnt last too as I'm starting to feel notchiness I'm cold mornings almost a year on this fluid and about 10,000 miles i will be changing to Amsoil and I will post pictures of my fluid along with sending it in for analysis. 

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sometimes as many have found, a transmission, in this case, responds favorably to different chemicals found in different lubricants.
I've been servicing motor vehicles (cars, bikes, trucks, farm tractors, construction equipment, aircraft) for 50 years now and it always seems there is a 'works better with' discussion from time to time.
I have in my inventory, a 89 Thunderbird Super Coupe....it has a 5 speed manual trans supplied by Mazda.
It was, IMO, the worst shifting contraption designed by man.....no grinding....you just could not complete a shift....the syncros would not allow it.
At the time, every one who you could talk to (no internet, remember) was trying this, trying that.....Motorcraft stuff, nfg..Mazda stuff, nfg.....this was the beginning of using ATF in manual boxes BTW.
Someone tried Amsoil....nothin....no changes....like the rest, good for about 500 miles and downhill from there....clearly the oil was being sheared to death.

Another tried G.M. Syncromesh fluid......Turned out to be the answer....sort of....something in that fluid held up and although this trans will never be known as good shifter that fluid made it fairly acceptable.

Just another example of sometimes you gotta play around to find the right combination.
In this case, it appears this trans responds favorably to the Amsoil equasion.....it may respond even better to some other product but at this time, it seems to be the answer.

Try it if you are having a problem....worst thing that happens is the trans gets a service and I've never seen a machine yet damaged by service.

Experience and thoughts,
Rob


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> Curious who the "we" is in your post. Naturally a good salesman argues in favor of his product. Are you talking about "hundreds of Cruzes" that use the product or hundreds where Amsoil fixed a grinding transmission issue. I'd be interested in reading some of those posts.
> 
> I have never intimated that Amsoil isn't a good product, just reading post after post where someone believes Amsoil fixes faulty transmissions and a myriad of other mechanical issues seems a little far out...again, just my opinion.


The "we" part of this is Cruzetalk.com members. I have not made the swap myself, but I will be next week at my 15k oil change/tire rotation. I have 3 quarts of AMS on order for this. 

It's a good thing to be skeptical about what you read and this is why you need to read the post regarding this. I have read most of the threads regarding this subject and I don't think I have seen any detrimental comments, all good reviews. I personally need to hear the experiences of others before I throw my support behind it. No, I'm not jumping off the bridge just because everyone told me to, but it's hard to put aside the comments from folks who have used it and legitimately commented on the changes.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

Well I use to have similar problem with my cruze transmission, got complete transmission changed by stealers but grinding is still there. I searched over web/forums and found out changing gear oil might help so bought this

Monkfish - If you are looking for an Royal Purple, Max Gear Oil 75W90, 1 Quart Bottle click here

haven't changed the oil yet due to work commitments but will change it soon. Now in this thread everyone is bragging about Amsoil been magic fluid resolving the grinding issue, my question is why use 5w-30 when stealers use 75w-90?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> Well I use to have similar problem with my cruze transmission, got complete transmission changed by stealers but grinding is still there. I searched over web/forums and found out changing gear oil might help so bought this
> 
> Monkfish - If you are looking for an Royal Purple, Max Gear Oil 75W90, 1 Quart Bottle click here
> 
> haven't changed the oil yet due to work commitments but will change it soon. Now in this thread everyone is bragging about Amsoil been magic fluid resolving the grinding issue, my question is why use 5w-30 when stealers use 75w-90?



Can't post the picture but here is all the information you will ever need.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/putting-the-simple-back-into-viscosity/
Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

SAE 5W30 is about the same viscosity spec as GL75W90.

The GL means Gear Lube and the rating system is different....the link above will give you more info.

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> My personal guess at the fix to grinding gears between shifts would be a clutch issue or even transmission synchronizers. It's hard to believe any Cruze with 12-14k miles has an issue with OEM fluids that have deteriorated to that degree. I've not seen a post where someone takes your advice, drains and refills the trans or other part and reports back that Amsoil fixed the problem. Granted, being relatively new to the forum, I haven't read every one of the thousands of threads, but would be interested in links to some that you might be aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The transmission fluid runs VERY hot because the transmission is very compact and only comes with about 1.6-1.8 quarts of fluid. It literally breaks down and fails. Naturally, your mileage will vary, but its an issue of when, not if. 

I would go through my PM box and find the reports for you, but my wife had a baby today and due to my free time availability, I would consider that trivial. 

"We" encompasses all owners who have run this fluid. This includes owners who have used it on one of 4 Facebook groups I'm a member of as well as owners on sonicownersforum.com.

I was afraid you'd start thinking I'm just trying to push a product. I became a dealer in September of this year, when my car had 32k miles or so. I've been using Amsoil in my transmission since 5,500 miles, or about a year and a half. I became a dealer after how impressed I became with Amsoil's products and how long they last, especially this trans fluid. It is far easier to be a salesman if the product is one you can truly believe in, and as a Gearhead badge wearing member of this forum and a recognized subject matter expert, I am very critical of modifications. 

To cement this, remember that I am offering a 12% discount, which is more than half of my retail discount. On top of that, I have committed to donating 20% of this month's profits to the Lung Cancer Foundation of America. Last month, 25% went to the National Breast Cancer Foundation. 

As you can see, I'm not in it for the money. I'm a dealer so I can provide an awesome product at a more affordable price to people who care about their cars. 
Sent from mobile.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ParisTNDude said:


> My personal guess at the fix to grinding gears between shifts would be a clutch issue or even transmission synchronizers. It's hard to believe any Cruze with 12-14k miles has an issue with OEM fluids that have deteriorated to that degree. I've not seen a post where someone takes your advice, drains and refills the trans or other part and reports back that Amsoil fixed the problem. Granted, being relatively new to the forum, I haven't read every one of the thousands of threads, but would be interested in links to some that you might be aware of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My experiences with my Eco's transmission were well-documented in my 2 years on this board. I swapped out the OEM fluid with Amsoil Synchromesh at 19k miles when the car was about 8 months old. I'm now at 72k miles on a 2.25 year old car. No transmission issues to report.

Read the first few pages of my how-to that I did 1.5 years ago: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html

You'll see that Xtreme needed convincing to try Amsoil Synchromesh. Keep in mind that my how-to was created well before he gave it a shot himself, and far before he decided to become a Amsoil dealer.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

The_Madcat said:


> The "we" part of this is Cruzetalk.com members. I have not made the swap myself, but I will be next week at my 15k oil change/tire rotation. I have 3 quarts of AMS on order for this.
> 
> It's a good thing to be skeptical about what you read and this is why you need to read the post regarding this. I have read most of the threads regarding this subject and I don't think I have seen any detrimental comments, all good reviews. I personally need to hear the experiences of others before I throw my support behind it. No, I'm not jumping off the bridge just because everyone told me to, but it's hard to put aside the comments from folks who have used it and legitimately commented on the changes.





sciphi said:


> My experiences with my Eco's transmission were well-documented in my 2 years on this board. I swapped out the OEM fluid with Amsoil Synchromesh at 19k miles when the car was about 8 months old. I'm now at 72k miles on a 2.25 year old car. No transmission issues to report.
> 
> Read the first few pages of my how-to that I did 1.5 years ago: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html
> 
> You'll see that Xtreme needed convincing to try Amsoil Synchromesh. Keep in mind that my how-to was created well before he gave it a shot himself, and far before he decided to become a Amsoil dealer.


I would imagine that most gearheads would agree that any new mechanical automotive part usually accrues an amount of metallic residue in lubricating fluids during the break-in period. Transmissions and differentials are the most often mentioned parts and engine oil a little less so. On the Corvette forum, as an example, many of the posters change all the fluids within 5k miles from new, because others have found strange noises within that mileage accumulation. Most refill with the OEM recommended specific lubricants and none that I can recall reported similar issues following the change. 

In the Cruze transmission issues, my skeptical mind suggests that, had the Cruze owner changed the "break-in" lubricants with OEM fluids, the results might easily have been the same. Is that not possible? Especially in light of the comments of some of the other posters on this thread who didn't use Amsoil and the fluid change "fixed" the problem.

My skepticism comes because of my many years of new vehicle ownership, with some of my vehicles still going strong after more than a quarter million miles...my 88 Silverado (now owned by my hot rod grandson) as an example. I used normal GM recommended lubricants all those years without failure of trans, engine or differential. Just sayin'.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> ... I used normal GM recommended lubricants all those years without failure of trans, engine or differential. Just sayin'.


Normally I would agree with you, except, as an owner of a Cruze built in Korea, there are a whole slew of problems that the US-built Cruzen have thrown up that have not been seen in Korean- or Australian- built Cruzen. Not that they are totally problem free, no car is, but the problems that show up in the US-build are quite distinct.

Someone in GM in the US has got it wrong, whether that an engineer or manager who had to fiddle, or something to do with the shop floor, I don't know, but the evidence is quite strong.

So, *if* I was to buy a US-built Cruze, I would be doing the things that the members here have found useful, as simple and cheap insurance, but I have a Korean-built diesel, it works!


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind dealerships don't represent GM. They are licensed by GM to sell and service products, but they are independent, private businesses. If you are having trouble with a dealer, contact chevy customer care on this forum and they will make things right.
> 
> As for the 1-2 shift grind, it is a common issue and there is no solution. If you get your trans replaced, the issue will resurface after a few thousand miles. The only effective "fix" is to switch to Amsoil Synchromesh as a fluid as it promotes better synchro engagement. For some people, it completely eliminates the grind, and for everyone else, it helps A LOT and only comes back in very harsh conditions.
> 
> 90% of Cruze owner dissatisfaction is a direct result of the way their dealers are handling their issues. Get in touch with the chevy customer care rep on this forum and they'll make sure everything gets resolved.


Once again...Dealerships do represent GM. They are their agents and GM and their dealerships must be held accountable for continuing issues.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I would imagine that most gearheads would agree that any new mechanical automotive part usually accrues an amount of metallic residue in lubricating fluids during the break-in period. Transmissions and differentials are the most often mentioned parts and engine oil a little less so. On the Corvette forum, as an example, many of the posters change all the fluids within 5k miles from new, because others have found strange noises within that mileage accumulation. Most refill with the OEM recommended specific lubricants and none that I can recall reported similar issues following the change.
> 
> In the Cruze transmission issues, my skeptical mind suggests that, had the Cruze owner changed the "break-in" lubricants with OEM fluids, the results might easily have been the same. Is that not possible? Especially in light of the comments of some of the other posters on this thread who didn't use Amsoil and the fluid change "fixed" the problem.
> 
> My skepticism comes because of my many years of new vehicle ownership, with some of my vehicles still going strong after more than a quarter million miles...my 88 Silverado (now owned by my hot rod grandson) as an example. I used normal GM recommended lubricants all those years without failure of trans, engine or differential. Just sayin'.


This is why I always change my engine oil at 1,000 miles and then switch to my normal 5,000 mile change intervals. (This is also why I don't use full synthetic - the semi-synthetic AC Delco is sufficient for my oil change period.) However, if you look at the service guide in the owners manual there is no change period for the manual transmission oil. The automatic transmission fluid is change at 97,500 miles (regular) or 45,000 miles (severe). I suspect the manual transmission gear oil should be changed on this same schedule, so your assertion that changing this oil early with more OEM fluid should be sufficient is reasonable. Unfortunately a couple of our members did just this and within 10,000 miles they were right back to notchy shifting and grinding on hard 1-2 shifts.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yates said:


> Once again...Dealerships do represent GM. They are their agents and GM and their dealerships must be held accountable for continuing issues.


If this were only true. This was disproved during the GM Bankruptcy. Dealerships are protected from GM by the laws pushed for by the extremely powerful automotive dealership lobbies. These laws really make it nearly impossible for GM to penalize and/or close the really bad dealerships.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I would imagine that most gearheads would agree that any new mechanical automotive part usually accrues an amount of metallic residue in lubricating fluids during the break-in period. Transmissions and differentials are the most often mentioned parts and engine oil a little less so. On the Corvette forum, as an example, many of the posters change all the fluids within 5k miles from new, because others have found strange noises within that mileage accumulation. Most refill with the OEM recommended specific lubricants and none that I can recall reported similar issues following the change.
> 
> In the Cruze transmission issues, my skeptical mind suggests that, had the Cruze owner changed the "break-in" lubricants with OEM fluids, the results might easily have been the same. Is that not possible? Especially in light of the comments of some of the other posters on this thread who didn't use Amsoil and the fluid change "fixed" the problem.
> 
> My skepticism comes because of my many years of new vehicle ownership, with some of my vehicles still going strong after more than a quarter million miles...my 88 Silverado (now owned by my hot rod grandson) as an example. I used normal GM recommended lubricants all those years without failure of trans, engine or differential. Just sayin'.


There is a metallic residue. However, that is not the cause of this problem. As I noted and as others have noted repeatedly now, the transmission runs up into dangerous heat levels after a very short amount of driving. This heat causes the factory fluid, which i can guarantee you is not a full synthetic, to break down. I suspect that as a result of this heat, the fluid film strength is so low that the metals actually shear. In other words, the fluid fails to remain between two moving metal parts. This is not a function of break-in metals, as anyone who has swapped in new OE fluid has noticed that it goes back to crap within several thousand miles. It's bad fluid, and that's that. I will speculate that it might even be too thin, but designed to be thin for fuel economy purposes. It might even be perfectly fine if you shift very low, very slow, and drive 100% highway like some people do, but heavy city driving with A/C on max in 100 degree weather? Forget about it. 

GM has come a long way, but they unfortunately cut corners where they shouldn't. There is absolutely zero reason for manufacturers to not use a full synthetic oil now. The benefits in both wear protection and drain interval are indisputable. This is one instance where the fluid is of poor quality. Keep in mind that your Silverado was designed to far looser tolerances than modern vehicles. One classic example I like to use is pistons when installed at the manufacturing plant. In older engines, they'd have buckets with different piston sizes from small to large, and they would test fit each piston in the bore of the block and use the one that fit best. With the Cruze, there is one piston, with extremely tight tolerances and a DLC (diamond-like coating) on the piston rings that significantly reduces piston ring wear as well as friction. This allowed them to further tighten the tolerances on this motor. My point is that the technology has changed since then.

I'm not a fan of GM lubricants in economy cars because I know for a *fact *that the quality of that fluid was determined by the bean counters, not the engineers. GM's fluids are a "good enough" or "get you by" fluid.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> Normally I would agree with you, except, as an owner of a Cruze built in Korea, there are a whole slew of problems that the US-built Cruzen have thrown up that have not been seen in Korean- or Australian- built Cruzen. Not that they are totally problem free, no car is, but the problems that show up in the US-build are quite distinct.
> 
> Someone in GM in the US has got it wrong, whether that an engineer or manager who had to fiddle, or something to do with the shop floor, I don't know, but the evidence is quite strong.
> 
> So, *if* I was to buy a US-built Cruze, I would be doing the things that the members here have found useful, as simple and cheap insurance, but I have a Korean-built diesel, it works!


The issue of this post was the problem with a noisy transmission in Cruzes. You brought up a very good point in that I would almost bet, GM recommended the same lubricants for identical mechanical pieces of your Korean built Cruze and wonder of wonders, you don't need Amsoil to fix your transmission....yes, I'm being facetious, but it does make you wonder.

Look, any auto manufacturer has start up problems with a new car line. Those who frequent this forum talk about anything that may be a problem with their cars when thousands of others never have a problem. I lived and worked in Korea for a time and found them to be meticulous about their work which they completed with great pride. Some assembly lines could learn a great deal from them.

Thanks for your post, it stands to reinforce my position that the fluids used in US manufactured Cruzes is not the problem.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> ...
> Thanks for your post, it stands to reinforce my position that the fluids used in US manufactured Cruzes is not the problem.


Sigh. Yet another example of two cultures divided by a common language.

The US-built Cruze has problems *not seen anywhere else in the world.*

Two of the obvious ones:
- The out-of-whack drum brakes, perhaps an easy target, because the drum brake equipped Cruze is *only built in the US*.
- The interior being flooded with the smell of anti-freeze.

It has been reported that the problem of noisy transmissions in a US-built Cruze can be ameliorated by filling the gear box with a better quality fluid.

As I posted before, if I had a US-built Cruze, I would do the fluid change.

Note that in the rest of the world, GM uses locally sourced lubricants, here in Oz it's usually Mobil. My diesel came with Mobil-1 from the factory, not something sourced from who-knows-where with a "GM Approved" labelled slapped on it.

My assumption is that the GM/Chevrolet fluids as used in the USA have been selected on cost, rather than performance, and that is why the US-built Cruze has problems.

And, of course, if the bloke filling the gearbox on your Cruze put some extra in, then you probably won't see the problem.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> The issue of this post was the problem with a noisy transmission in Cruzes. You brought up a very good point in that I would almost bet, GM recommended the same lubricants for identical mechanical pieces of your Korean built Cruze and wonder of wonders, you don't need Amsoil to fix your transmission....yes, I'm being facetious, but it does make you wonder.
> 
> Look, any auto manufacturer has start up problems with a new car line. Those who frequent this forum talk about anything that may be a problem with their cars when thousands of others never have a problem. I lived and worked in Korea for a time and found them to be meticulous about their work which they completed with great pride. Some assembly lines could learn a great deal from them.
> 
> Thanks for your post, it stands to reinforce my position that the fluids used in US manufactured Cruzes is not the problem.


You will deal with the issues down the line. The fluid is a problem. Sure, there's also the problem of a "built to fail" design (refer to plastic shift fork tips), but the fluid is garbage. The GM synthetic blend in the crankcase isn't good to go then whole oil life monitor according to oil testing analysis, and the trans fluid breaks down in a fraction of the rated mileage. This has been reinforced *repeatedly* for two years on this forum. We are now getting some guys together to send the GM trans fluid in for oil testing analysis to prove what we already know. GM's only liability is 5 years/100k miles. Remember that. They've come a long way but they proved with this transmission and its fluid that there is still some old GM left. I don't have the energy to make enough noise to light a fire under someone at GM to acknowledge the problem and release a fix and a TSB for it. I did for a few issues with the Cruze in the past already.

Forgive me if I come across as frank or rude, but this has been common knowledge across this entire forum for a long time. When the shifting gets notchy and you start grinding the 1-2 shift, we'll all be here to tell you we told you so, and you'll either change the fluid like we recommended or you'll hate your car from the frustration of getting transmission after transmission replaced with no results other than a waste of time and resources. It wouldn't be the first time. 



grs1961 said:


> Sigh. Yet another example of two cultures divided by a common language.
> 
> The US-built Cruze has problems *not seen anywhere else in the world.*
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Sent from mobile.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Seeing as many of the 2011 transmissions were actually sourced from overseas...kinda reinforces the fluid argument.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Seeing as many of the 2011 transmissions were actually sourced from overseas...kinda reinforces the fluid argument.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


In fact...yep, mine's Austria.










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> In fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 13 almost says the same thing on the sticker(56% US/Can). If only Glock built these things... Totally need a Glock shift knob.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> In fact
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ayyy where did you find this info I wanna lookit mine. Thanks!
Mike


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> Thanks for your post, it stands to reinforce my position that the fluids used in US manufactured Cruzes is not the problem.


Something tells me that if we were all standing around a live light socket and we all told you not to put your finger in it, you would anyway. The proof is in this forum for you to read it. It's your time and your car so I'm not going to chastise you for doing with those as you please. But to argue a point when there is so much evidence against it, seems foolish to me, especially when you are talking about <100$ fluid upgrade.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mikeeitup said:


> Ayyy where did you find this info I wanna lookit mine. Thanks!
> Mike


Window sticker that was on your car when you bought it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mikeeitup said:


> Ayyy where did you find this info I wanna lookit mine. Thanks!
> Mike


You can also find it here for any car sold in America. 

Part 583 American Automobile Labeling Act (AALA) Reports | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

obermd said:


> If this were only true. This was disproved during the GM Bankruptcy. Dealerships are protected from GM by the laws pushed for by the extremely powerful automotive dealership lobbies. These laws really make it nearly impossible for GM to penalize and/or close the really bad dealerships.


The bankruptcy is a bad example. Bankruptcies by their very nature are meant to hold the bankrupt party harmless of debt and other liens. New GM is no longer bankrupt and has to stand by the warranties no matter how inept the dealers are. Sadly GM as well as other companies sometimes require legal action against them to get satisfaction.


----------

